

Launching HealthCare.gov (2013) - technel
http://developmentseed.org/blog/2013/06/25/healthcare-launches-in-the-open/

======
davidradcliffe
This is the static marketing content, not the exchange part.

------
smithereens
This is the part of the site that didn't go down, no?

~~~
haney
yep

